# 2014 vibration around Trunk, Spare Tire, Toolbag



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I did a search and I didn't see anything. Really the non Google Search box from the toolbar is coming up with a Black background and the two search options are in dark gray? Anyway I am getting some sort of buzz/thump from the rear trunk area where the Tire is. I was hoping that the CRUZE didn't use a series of control arms, and it seems it doesn't, at least for the rear! But what is this buzz?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As you found out the Cruze uses a trailing axle....bout one of the simplest designs ever drawn up and hardly any parts to wear out.

I'm inclined to recommend removing the spare and related items, including the cover, and go for a drive.
This is the only way you can be certain it is or is not related to the spare.
If the sound is gone, start reassembling and pound with your fist on each component as it is installed.
If the sound is there without the tire and related parts, close the trunklid on a thick towel and drive it.....the lid may need its catch adjusted down and the towel will eliminate lid rumble for your test.

Rob


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I will do what you suggest in fact that was the only idea that came to me, removing the tire. Even Hyundai glued down blocks of foam to raise the tire. Just rented a new hybrid Sonata and it came with no rim and a black rubber bag looking thing. When I was told that was the spare I stopped asking any more questions. Look forward with a ride without the tire to see if this might be the culprit. Looks pretty snug though?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I didn't put my jack handle back in correctly and it was making some noise back there.

The parcel shelf seemed to rattle a little bit on a Cruze loaner I had.


----------

